# Iphone 4 Bluetooth Problems



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

My shows the contacts fine under the directory. I haven't tried call lists though.


----------



## Mofolicious (Jun 19, 2011)

I had no idea it synced contacts.

I have tried dialing by name, but it won't unless I store the contact via voice commands. I have an iPhone 4 as well.


----------



## icey (Jun 17, 2011)

That happened to me once and I just unpaired it and set it up again annd it worked fine since then. Also on the voice dialing you have to say "bluetooth" then when it says ready say "voice" then it will say accessing your phone then you will get the audio prompt from the iphone to let you know it is ready. Then you can say "Dial whoever"


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

My phone and car are having a hard time with calls being knocked off bluetooth and not seeing contacts so I'm going to the dealership today


----------



## ShadyCruze (Jul 14, 2011)

Chefmaster87 said:


> My phone and car are having a hard time with calls being knocked off bluetooth and not seeing contacts so I'm going to the dealership today


Could you let me know what's the outcome of your visit to the dealership?

It seems my issue is sporadic where on some days everything is working fine and dandy and then the next day calls are being knocked off and i'm not seeing contacts.


----------



## jeremylanders (Feb 10, 2011)

*Anyway to get A2DP Bluetooth*

I was wanting to run the iphone through the bluetooth without having to hook it up to the usb connection. Is there anyway to get this working?


----------



## danimal (Oct 4, 2011)

How do you get the contacts to appear? Is that on the screen above the radio? I have an iPhone 3Gs on 4.3.5. Any help would be great! Thanks!


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

jeremylanders said:


> I was wanting to run the iphone through the bluetooth without having to hook it up to the usb connection. Is there anyway to get this working?


 I believe this is not possible for us as our hardware isn't compatible for that. I wish it was!


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

jeremylanders said:


> I was wanting to run the iphone through the bluetooth without having to hook it up to the usb connection. Is there anyway to get this working?





Dwnshft said:


> I believe this is not possible for us as our hardware isn't compatible for that. I wish it was!


Unfortunately Cruzes don't have Bluetooth streaming. The only Chevys that have it are the Camaro and Volt.


----------



## Chris.P (Sep 18, 2011)

yourdoinitwrong said:


> Unfortunately Cruzes don't have Bluetooth streaming. The only Chevys that have it are the Camaro and Volt.



So can we not stream Pandora via Bluetooth from my HTC Incredible (or other smartphone) ??


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

Chris.P said:


> So can we not stream Pandora via Bluetooth from my HTC Incredible (or other smartphone) ??


Not from the factory setup. Somewhere on here there was a thread about an accessory that plugged into the AUX input and had Bluetooth so you could stream it that way. You would think with the Cruze being aimed at the younger crowd that they would have Bluetooth streaming.


----------



## Chris.P (Sep 18, 2011)

yourdoinitwrong said:


> Not from the factory setup. Somewhere on here there was a thread about an accessory that plugged into the AUX input and had Bluetooth so you could stream it that way. You would think with the Cruze being aimed at the younger crowd that they would have Bluetooth streaming.



Major Bummer!! You're dead right! You would think they would've incorporated something like "wireless" Bluetooth streaming into the Cruze for the younger generation. Maybe there's an app for that! lol. 

Any idea if you can stream Pandora via usb cable? Think I read on one of the forums that you could, but not 100% positive about that.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

Chris.P said:


> Major Bummer!! You're dead right! You would think they would've incorporated something like "wireless" Bluetooth streaming into the Cruze for the younger generation. Maybe there's an app for that! lol.
> 
> Any idea if you can stream Pandora via usb cable? Think I read on one of the forums that you could, but not 100% positive about that.


In my '12 Eco you can but it's not the best setup. When I plug my iPhone 4 into the USB cable the iPod starts playing music but you can switch to Pandora on the phone. Once you do that whatever is on Pandora will play through the radio. The radio display will still show what was playing on the iPod, not what's on Pandora. Switching back to the iPod is a little difficult, you have to switch to another source and back to get the iPod going again or hit the button to advance to the next song. It won't automatically start back up once you pause or close Pandora.


----------



## Chris.P (Sep 18, 2011)

yourdoinitwrong said:


> In my '12 Eco you can but it's not the best setup. When I plug my iPhone 4 into the USB cable the iPod starts playing music but you can switch to Pandora on the phone. Once you do that whatever is on Pandora will play through the radio. The radio display will still show what was playing on the iPod, not what's on Pandora. Switching back to the iPod is a little difficult, you have to switch to another source and back to get the iPod going again or hit the button to advance to the next song. It won't automatically start back up once you pause or close Pandora.


That definitely sounds complicated!! I'll have to try it this afternoon with my Incredible. 

Are you jumping for the new iPhone 4S ?


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

Chris.P said:


> That definitely sounds complicated!! I'll have to try it this afternoon with my Incredible.
> 
> Are you jumping for the new iPhone 4S ?


I wasn't going to but yesterday I got my GAP insurance refund from the Malibu that I traded on the Cruze that would pay for the 4S. I'm still debating though, there are no "gotta have it" features this time around. I don't need to talk to my phone and I have $10K in pro camera equipment so I rarely ever take pics or videos with my phone. I'm probably going to put that money toward a new iMac for photo editing with my "real" camera equipment.


----------



## ShadyCruze (Jul 14, 2011)

danimal said:


> How do you get the contacts to appear? Is that on the screen above the radio? I have an iPhone 3Gs on 4.3.5. Any help would be great! Thanks!


In order to have the contacts from your phone appear on the Infotainment screen in your cruze as long as you have bluetooth capabilities in your Cruze it should work. 

Once you have paired your iphone with the Cruze, just push the bluetooth button near your radio (to the left of the tuning knob), select your phone, select contacts or call list and your iphone contacts and call log should appear.


----------



## Chris.P (Sep 18, 2011)

ShadyCruze said:


> In order to have the contacts from your phone appear on the Infotainment screen in your cruze as long as you have bluetooth capabilities in your Cruze it should work.
> 
> Once you have paired your iphone with the Cruze, just push the bluetooth button near your radio (to the left of the tuning knob), select your phone, select contacts or call list and your iphone contacts and call log should appear.


Woops, forgot to mention my success of streaming Pandora from my Incredible via usb.. EPIC Failure!!

Yea, don't blame you for not jumping to the new 4S, particularly if you already have all your pro-photography gear. I find it a little creepy that Siri knows exactly what to respond when you talk to it. Call me crazy, but computers already keep cookie crumbs of the websites you visit. What's to say Siri won't do the same. Eventually the iPhone's will take over the world (like in iRobot)!! lol


----------



## forgiven22483 (May 24, 2013)

Here is a video that would be helpful that I found on how to pair a iPhone and common streaming problems explains everything

How to fix Chevy Pandora / Music Streaming issues with iPhone - YouTube


----------



## DRom (Jun 29, 2015)

I have a 2014 Cruze and an iPhone 4, the car is transferring my out going calls to heaven knows where. I get the message and dead air. I have unpaired and deleted everything from both car and phone, repaired and this fixed it once but now it is doing it again and I can't get it to fix. Any one have a suggestion?


----------

